# ISO Healthy, Good, Cheap Food



## danpeikes (Jan 10, 2010)

How do you eat well while trying ot loose weight on budget?


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 10, 2010)

any dried bean; chili, hummus, bean spread, lentil soup..

eggs; a complete protein that is inexpensive compared to other proteins


----------



## acetone (Jan 10, 2010)

Here are some of the foods that are very cheap, yet very healthy for you:

1) Oats: A big watermelon-sized bag of oats cost like 1.5 dollars, which is impressive. Oats are very nutrient dense, and in addition, they contain a lot of soluble fibre, specifically, beta-glucans that have been shown to reduce your cholesterol level as well as having other beneficial effects.

2) Beans and lentils: Beans and lentils are very cheap. A big bag of raw beans cost between 1 to 3 dollars, and you only need one scoop of raw beans to keep yourself full. They take very long to cook though, so I would recommend processing other ingredients while they are cooking. And by other ingredients, I mean:

3) Tomatoes and onions: A big bag of onions cost around 2 dollars, and the best part is, you don't have to buy organic onions at all (they have been ranked the LOWEST for pesticide residues among other vegetables) Tomatoes have slightly more pesticide residues, but they're still on the low side.

4) Broccoli: A perfect vegetable because they're a) very cheap, b) very nutrient dense, and c) very low in pesticide residues, which means you don't have to buy them organic.

5) Eggs: A dozen eggs cost around 3 dollars, and can feed you for 6 days.

6) Sardines: My favourite. A can of sardines (with 5 sardines in total) cost less than 1 dollar.

All of those above foods are low in fat and low on the glycemic index scale.


----------



## Alix (Jan 10, 2010)

If you can, buy in bulk. Buy big batches and either cook a lot all at once or freeze stuff. I have a pretty limited budget and we eat really well on that budget.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 10, 2010)

Breakfast: Yogurt with Wheat Germ; Oatmeal (with or without fresh fruit); Mutigrain bread toast; Shredded Wheat with Stevia as a Sweetener.

Lunch (main meal of the day): Baked fish with steamed vegetables; meat with roasted vegetables; Soup with fresh bread; Chili or Stew.

Dinner: Sardines, Oysters or Kippers on Crackers; Mediterranean or Greek Salad (Olives, Mushrooms, Shrimp, Feta Cheese, etc.); Cheddar Cheese and Apple Slices.

Evening Snack: Stewed apples; Oatmeal cookies; Canned Mandarin Orange Slices; Dates; Mixed Nuts; Pop Corn.

All quantities in moderation.

Oh, and this isn't made up... it's from experience.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't go out and buy "diet" food, it is overpriced and often terrible.

Take the advise of those above it is good.

Cooking from scratch can be cheap, and you can control what goes in it.


----------



## danpeikes (Jan 10, 2010)

bakechef said:


> Don't go out and buy "diet" food, it is overpriced and often terrible.
> 
> Take the advise of those above it is good.
> 
> Cooking from scratch can be cheap, and you can control what goes in it.


 
I almost never buy prepared foods.  My father is VP of a frozen food company so there was often lots of prepared food in my house growing up.   I agree most prepared foods are overpriced.  I can not stand diet food.  I intend to keep cooking my own food, but hopefully cooking food that is better for me.  I am going to eat more oatmeal and grapefruits for breakfast, still working on lunch ideas, probably more whole grain bread with some healthier sandwich options.  Hey anyone have healthier sanwdwich options?  Dinners going to include more vegetables, some leaner protiens, less fat in cooking, trying to eat more fruits instead of sugary desserts.  I am going to try Zucchini and Eggplant again.  I never used to like them, but I think it is time to give it a go.  Any suggestions on Zucchini and Eggplant dishes.  I am not afraid of strong flavors.  I think I need strong flavors to go with those veggies but I am not sure what flavor profiles go well with it.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 10, 2010)

With an exception of bologna and salami most deli meats are very low in fat and calories, but are often high in sodium, so if they have a lower sodium version, that is a good choice.  If your deli offers Sara Lee lower sodium deli meats, they are wonderful and you will never miss the salt.

Sounds like you are well on your way to eating better.

I have recently discovered roasting vegetables in a very hot oven and it has changed my veggie life, LOL.  So many veggies taste very bitter to me and roasting really helps!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 10, 2010)

While eggplant is nutritious, it can be difficult to prepare and not be slimy without a person becoming discouraged. I would suggest a few easier vegetables to start. Just as you said, zucchini, which I like roasted with a few root vegetables; Acorn Squash; Spaghetti squash served with a nice marinara; Roasted Diced Turnip or Rutabega in place of potato; Baked Whole Sweet Potato in place of regular Baked Potato; Spinach, kale, other dark greens and cabbages (including bok choy) are great with a balsamic vinegar dressing.

Grilling vegetables also imparts a lot of flavor.

Clear broth soups are a way of stretching a little bit of meat (beef, chicken, pork, sea food) a long way. Soups such as Wor Wonton Soup can be a welcome change and uses all fresh ingredients.

Grilling fresh fruit can be fun... apples, plums, bananas, pears, etc. can all be grilled, and then spices added, such as cinnamon, nutmeg, cayenne.

Good luck and enjoy yourself... it's an adventure!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 10, 2010)

Eat smaller portions. Eat slowly, pay attention to your food, put your
fork down between bites... give your body time to decide it is full...
This is KEY to losing weight. Most of us eat WAY more than we need to!

Me included. 

Zucchini pairs well with garlic and with butter flavor. Don't overcook it, limp zucchini is overcooked. 
Eggplant... there is no hope for eggplant, just buy more zucchini! (My opinion only, ha ha!)
Healthy sandwiches... cut out the mayo, shred your cheese instead of using slices;
use fat free flour tortillas instead of bread; use lettuce wraps instead of tortillas...


----------



## vyapti (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd chime in with the others about beans and lentils.  They're about as cheap as anything, especially if you buy dried and they are an excellent source of dietary fiber.  Adding bulgur to a bean dish will also add a nice texture and good nutrition.


----------



## danpeikes (Jan 11, 2010)

did some pasta with sauteed mushrooms and onions and some sauteed spinach used olive oil and alot of garlic and 2 clementines for dessert. I am keeping a food diary in the blog. See link below. Any good tips for healthy brown bad lunches?


----------

